# Misgiving - cinematic strings



## Rob (Sep 8, 2010)

An idea for a theme, with a worried feeling... not sure about the eq/reverb, and last chord might be more surprising, maybe? F# major? Who cares, it will go into the basket of unused ideas anyway...  

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/misgiving.mp3

score:

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/misgiving.pdf


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a very nice string demo Rob, it should be on Cinematic strings website. The harmony is lovely. The low notes in the 2nd half, even though I see the effect you wanted, sounded more like a low rumble, a little too distant from what's going on at the top. Maybe not as deep the sub notes?


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2010)

thank you Guy! The low rumble, if I understand what you are referring to, is a timpani tremolo, it should add to the uneasy feeling  The harmony at that point is however a bit muddy, as there's a e-b fifth in the cbasses, c# timpani roll, and B-7/B-7b5/F#-7/GdimΔ on violins/violas with celli doubling 1st violins 1 octave lower... thanks again for listening!


----------



## Alex Temple (Sep 8, 2010)

I've always liked this kind of writing and I think you do a terrific job here. I just wish it were longer!


----------



## EthanStoller (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, excellent piece! Both the composition and the execution of the MIDI mock-up are top tier. I love the way the music tells a story.


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2010)

Alex Temple @ 8th September 2010 said:


> I've always liked this kind of writing and I think you do a terrific job here. I just wish it were longer!



thanks Alex, you're one of my favourite "digital musicians" and composer, so your comment is much appreciated!


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2010)

EthanStoller @ 8th September 2010 said:


> Wow, excellent piece! Both the composition and the execution of the MIDI mock-up are top tier. I love the way the music tells a story.



thanks a lot Ethan! Like most of the short pieces I do for exercise or fun this comes out of an improvised melody; I think this gives the line a natural flow...


----------



## poseur (Sep 8, 2010)

very enjoyable, that.
would love to hear its expansion/exposition into a complete piece, myself!

d


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 8, 2010)

Lovely Rob, stellar writing and great midi mock-up!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Sep 8, 2010)

Loves it!  

I have a soft spot for both Cinematic Strings and your writing Rob, you always seem to be able to transcend cliche`s without sounding too contrived.

And Cinematic Strings truly shines, and certaintly this demo did not alter that.
...it might even have moved it up a few notches on the dreaded "must have" list


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful stuff there Rob.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Sep 8, 2010)

It's gorgeous, Rob! I always look forward to new things from you and even this little snippet is engaging and sophisticated.

I have some issues with the mix and I'm having a difficult time articulating what they are. I thought at first that maybe it's too dry but on further listening I don't think that's the case. The culprit might be the EQ. I especially notice the bothersome element when the entire ensemble is playing together more loudly — the sound feels somewhat crushed or strained as the sections come together.

Either way, it really is a nitpick and it may be something as simple as a quirk of my monitors so don't take me too seriously: the essence of my response is that yet again you have given us something wonderful to listen to and I appreciate it. If you were to spend more time on it and develop it into a "something", then I have little doubt that my issues with the mix would resolve themselves along the way.


----------



## rJames (Sep 8, 2010)

beautiful, Rob.

I hear a strange double dip in the volume just before :03. I assume it is some sort of midi artifact like the notes have an automatic cresc in them after attack... maybe.


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2010)

poseur @ 8th September 2010 said:


> very enjoyable, that.
> would love to hear its expansion/exposition into a complete piece, myself!
> 
> d



thank you, Poseur, what I find difficult is passing from the 2-3 hours work to compose 1 minute of music to the patient work spanning several days, to develop it into a complete piece... I seem to lack psychological stamina, and accept the fact that I will leave the composition in an unfinished state until who knows when... actually, it has happened that I was asked to write things, and that's different, I know there will be a public performance or I will get paid for my music, it becomes a job then, and I deal with it in a different way. Nonetheless I'd like to expand this material, and dozens of other things I have in a corner, maybe I'm saving this kind of work for when I won't be able to go around playing gigs anymore, but no, I really love to compose... mah


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ 8th September 2010 said:


> Lovely Rob, stellar writing and great midi mock-up!



thanks a lot, Frederick!


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ 8th September 2010 said:


> Loves it!
> 
> I have a soft spot for both Cinematic Strings and your writing Rob, you always seem to be able to transcend cliche`s without sounding too contrived.
> 
> ...



what else could I hope to hear? Pzy, thank you so much, you are very kind!


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2010)

Dave Connor @ 8th September 2010 said:


> Beautiful stuff there Rob.



Thank you Ludwi... er... Dave!


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2010)

Mathazzar @ 8th September 2010 said:


> It's gorgeous, Rob! I always look forward to new things from you and even this little snippet is engaging and sophisticated.
> 
> I have some issues with the mix and I'm having a difficult time articulating what they are. I thought at first that maybe it's too dry but on further listening I don't think that's the case. The culprit might be the EQ. I especially notice the bothersome element when the entire ensemble is playing together more loudly — the sound feels somewhat crushed or strained as the sections come together.
> 
> Either way, it really is a nitpick and it may be something as simple as a quirk of my monitors so don't take me too seriously: the essence of my response is that yet again you have given us something wonderful to listen to and I appreciate it. If you were to spend more time on it and develop it into a "something", then I have little doubt that my issues with the mix would resolve themselves along the way.



Thanks a lot, Mathazzar! I think I know what you mean... I'm too feeling a sense of excessive fullness in tutti sections, but I have a hard time identifying the frequencies that annoy me, if its just an eq thing that is.


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2010)

rJames @ 8th September 2010 said:


> beautiful, Rob.
> 
> I hear a strange double dip in the volume just before :03. I assume it is some sort of midi artifact like the notes have an automatic cresc in them after attack... maybe.



thank you, James!
I am not able to hear that, but I'm listening to the file stored on my hard drive... it might be that uploading the file on the server something went wrong, I'll have to check it!


----------



## Steve Martin (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Rob,

great piece of music and the writing for strings is superb!

thanks for giving us the music to listen to!


best,

Steve :D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 8, 2010)

Terrific writing and tone - very evocative of a certain era and style to my ears. CS does get so often overlooked, eh?


----------



## stevenson-again (Sep 8, 2010)

it does. gee this is stunning. i wonder what CS and LASS blended together would sound like...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful!

Maybe fading in slowy the timpani roll would make it a little less easy to spot and would blend it better with the strings...


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 8, 2010)

I was waiting for Jimmy Stewart to appear. 

Great music! more!


----------



## JBacal (Sep 8, 2010)

Very engaging vintage hollywood quality. Really like it!

Best,
Jay


----------



## George Caplan (Sep 9, 2010)

it sounds great. very RKO


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 9, 2010)

I love the composition but the rendering is semi successful to my ears. Cinematic Strings sound good but not authentic to me. Something in the attack and release that gives it away. But once again, this is a beautiful composition. Solid man. Solid.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 9, 2010)

dcosina, 

how much better would this sound with HS? also, how much more computer power/time would it take? just curious.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 9, 2010)

Not sure. I do think it would sound a bit better because of the richness of the samples but the power/time it would take would be much greater IMO. 

My sense is that this was written for real strings and it would sound amazing right off the bat. This is a limitation of samples still. You almost have to write to their strengths which often means writing something that is sub-par in respect to overall quality.

The quality of the music is straight out great. Nice chord changes, good voice leading, etc. I just would never say "oh wow, that sounds exactly like real strings". then again, I still haven't heard a mock up that has fooled me- especially with long bowed samples. Short samples get close.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Sep 9, 2010)

I really like the way this sounds. Great composition. I'm not sure if i would have come with this critique if I had not read the other posts....but i think the timps need a better entrance. I think the timps would be better with pickups into the section the play as opposed felling like a later entrance. 

Just a thought.

Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 9, 2010)

Rob, what would be interesting now is for you to do a more elaborate or complete piece, perhaps a mix of slow and fast notes.


----------



## snapshot (Sep 9, 2010)

wow ! wonderful piece of music , thank you !!!!!!


----------



## Rob (Sep 9, 2010)

Jimbo 88 @ 9th September 2010 said:


> I really like the way this sounds. Great composition. I'm not sure if i would have come with this critique if I had not read the other posts....but i think the timps need a better entrance. I think the timps would be better with pickups into the section the play as opposed felling like a later entrance.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Keep up the great work!!!



thank you Jimbo, your comment on timpani is in a way opposed to Patrick's... he suggests to blend the timp roll more with the strings, while you'd want a more distinct timpani part... if I understand you correctly. In this piece, the roll acts as an underscore, just a dark color in that moment. Should I expand the piece, the timpani would have a more complete part, that's for sure.



Guy Bacos @ 9th September 2010 said:


> Rob, what would be interesting now is for you to do a more elaborate or complete piece, perhaps a mix of slow and fast notes.



I'd like to... hope to find the time in the next days




snapshot @ 9th September 2010 said:


> wow ! wonderful piece of music , thank you !!!!!!



thanks snapshot!


----------



## Alex W (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Rob, thanks for sharing, that's a really nice piece.

I recall you saying you were forced to use cut down versions of the CS patches (no legato transitions / releases etc) - is this still the case?

Things are progressing on an update. No word on a release date yet, but things are progressing.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rob (Sep 10, 2010)

Alex W @ 10th September 2010 said:


> Hey Rob, thanks for sharing, that's a really nice piece.
> 
> I recall you saying you were forced to use cut down versions of the CS patches (no legato transitions / releases etc) - is this still the case?



thank you, Alex

yes I'm still stuck with my old system, can't afford a new one right now...



Alex W @ 10th September 2010 said:


> Things are progressing on an update. No word on a release date yet, but things are progressing.
> 
> Thanks again.



I know you are silently working on new things, can't wait to find out what they can be!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 10, 2010)

Ah, so you weren't using 1.5 version. 

Just a little amendment to what I said before about realism and samples- there is a short articulation demo of CS 1.5 on YouTube and it sounds AMAZING. Honestly one of the best examples of this library in action. It got me to go back and really work with the samples.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 10, 2010)

Very nice, Rob.


----------



## rayinstirling (Sep 10, 2010)

Roberto,

I've been away on business all week and it's nice to get back home and hear you're still getting up to mischief with CS. I don't understand the comments about the length of this cue, it goes on for more than a minute! :roll: 

BTW I can't find an iPhone translation app for Ladin


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm sure Rob understood what I meant. You should worry about other things.


----------



## rayinstirling (Sep 11, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Fri Sep 10 said:


> I'm sure Rob understood what I meant. You should worry about other things.



You're surely not talking to me Guy because I wasn't referring to or thinking about anything you in particular have written. Every cue Roberto presents here receives comments on how short they are.

But! just in case I'm wrong and you did direct the above to me, please tell me what I should worry about. I'm all ears.


----------



## rayinstirling (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm all for peace and harmony and I really do want to know what I should worry about.

I'm off the anxiety pills including their side effects (I told the boss where to stick his job). He kept me on and I've moved on. Now my wife is having problems with her right knee (wear and tear the doctor says). Am I looking for sympathy? not on your life! but I would like to know what else is out there chasing me whoooooooh!

Never mind soon a little break in Majorca will do the world of good


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 11, 2010)

Very very nice, Rob!

You know, I am a friend of this kind of wrinting and sound. 

Yeah, make it 3 minutes long! o/~


----------



## SvK (Sep 11, 2010)

very classic

great job!

SvK


----------



## adg21 (Sep 13, 2010)

This is great. I would love to see the midi file/ or score of it


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 13, 2010)

Lovely writing, Rob. Like it!


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2010)

Gunther, Steven and Hannes, thanks!



adg21 @ 14th September 2010 said:


> This is great. I would love to see the midi file/ or score of it



adg21, and everyone who might be interested, here's the score...

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/misgiving.pdf


----------



## dfhagai (Sep 14, 2010)

Beautiful writing and realization.


----------



## JPQ (Sep 17, 2010)

i like it but ending is no best what i heared. But endnings to my rtaste are my weakpoint. but i ask what is sound source?


----------



## Gary Eskow (Oct 12, 2010)

It's beautiful... really, beautiful. But may I ask a bold question? Does it sound more like you, or someone else?

Respectfully,

Gary


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 12, 2010)

That's a good observation Gary. And I agree, it's very nice music.


----------



## paoling (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good Roberto!
I was just googling around to see if there was something good with CS, because I still think that it's an undestimated library, a bit shaded by LASS and HS release. The recording quality is really good; maybe a bit clearer than LASS.

And what a remarkable idea of posting the score.. I'm studying jazz with Paolo Tognola, and next week I'm going to see him and tell: "See what Roby has written!" 

Rob, can I ask you the rough MIDI of your work? because in these periods I'm really doubtful about my use of CCs, and I'd like to get some good midi mockups to see how they rendered dynamics in musical string phrases and still having a consistent and balanced sound between the various sections.

I can guess you're using a BC controller here?


----------



## Rob (Oct 18, 2010)

Paoling, sent you a PM...


----------



## dedersen (Oct 19, 2010)

Oooh, can I sneak in on that "rough MIDI" deal? I know, I already tricked the score out of you so I may be pushing my luck a bit here. 

Like Paoling though, I am really curious to see examples of how other people use their string libraries. And especially for writing such as this, which really needs some emotion added during the "performance".

And again, beautiful composition. I know you've questioned whether it was too inconsistent with the newer additions, but I must say I actually really enjoy he way it changes the mood a couple of times. I didn't find it rushed or unnatural, especially after your slight reharmonization of the middle parts. 

Also, the climatic part in the middle I find comes at the exact right time. Sure, it's perhaps a bit more cliché than the remainder of the composition, but I think that is exactly what makes it work so well. I've always found that sandwiching relatively simple, but very emotional passages in between more unique sections works wonders. And it works particularly well in this case, I think, due to the immediate tension following the middle part, which really caught me by surprise (in a good way!).

The ending is perhaps the only weak part, still lacking a bit, it seems to simply reiterate a lot of the ideas already heard.


----------



## Rob (Oct 19, 2010)

dedersen @ 19th October 2010 said:


> Oooh, can I sneak in on that "rough MIDI" deal? I know, I already tricked the score out of you so I may be pushing my luck a bit here.
> 
> Like Paoling though, I am really curious to see examples of how other people use their string libraries. And especially for writing such as this, which really needs some emotion added during the "performance".
> 
> ...



PMed


----------



## adrianallan (Nov 2, 2010)

Very expressive and beautiful string writing.

I thought that the higher register use of the cello was especially compelling, and all the divisi was effective too.

You are a rare example of somebody who has studied the art of orchestration but also is very good at samples too (let's face it, most people have a strength in either direction but not normally both).

You have inspired me to start practising violin again.


----------



## dagovitsj (Nov 3, 2010)

Very beautiful music! It reminds me of eastern europe with a touch of Disney, a melancholic, but yet optimistic flavour to it. I hope I can learn to write so well one day.

Others have mentioned that you should elaborate it and make it longer. Perhaps, but I like the storytelling of this little piece of music. To me that is what effective film music is really about, accompany the film, and add something extra to it - but often in very short time. 

*If I can suggest a musical thought about elaborating it:* 
I hear a kind of hesitation in the music, it flows and pauses - but I think you should be even more clearly here. I would like that you shape the musical phrases more: let the music breathe, then pause it and let it flow further. 

Ex: 
0:13 - let the music pause a touch more. To me you build up a lot of energy from 0:00-0:13, and it feels more natural that the music takes a breath here!

0:31 - a touch of more pause/space

My main point it: 
It think your musical phrases would stand out even more with a bold use of pauses/hesitation!

Thanks for sharing - and also the pdf, that's very generous!

Best


----------

